# New member from Belgium



## Jules_W (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi guys! New to the forum. I own a mk1 Audi TT 3.2v6 manual. Love it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jules, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

